
Get Lamp - jacquesm
http://www.getlamp.com/introduction.html
======
jamesk_au
You can watch the non-interactive version of the documentary with some
commentary by its maker in this Google Tech Talk:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRhbcDzbGSU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRhbcDzbGSU)

------
alricb
This is by Jason Scott of textfiles.com and the Internet Archive. It was
released in 2010.

------
kyberias
The BBS Documentary was awesome. It's sad that there is no download option. I
would have bought this immediately.

~~~
fche
[https://archive.org/details/BBS.The.Documentary](https://archive.org/details/BBS.The.Documentary)

------
Intermernet
I feel that this post also needs a link to MC Frontalot's It Is Pitch Dark[1].
Also starring Steve Meretzky.

[1]: [https://youtu.be/4nigRT2KmCE](https://youtu.be/4nigRT2KmCE)

------
noamsml
Is there any way for me to buy a downloadable version and give money to its
maker? I want to watch this movie but have no DVD drive.

~~~
jacquesm
You could simply contact Jason Scott and ask.

